# Newspaper?



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

Is it ok to use?

I have heard from different people its not good to use? 

I'll admit we used it with our hamsters and guinea pigs in the past.

We used it to line the bottom of the cages.


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

i have heard it's something to do with the ink on the paper, some one i know had chincillas and we offered her the shredded paper from the office and she said she couldn't use it because of the ink


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

aurora said:


> i have heard it's something to do with the ink on the paper, some one i know had chincillas and we offered her the shredded paper from the office and she said she couldn't use it because of the ink


Yeh I heard the same thing about the ink to, was just wondering if there was any other issues with it.


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I know a lot of people use torn up newspaper in the bottom of mice and rat cages with no problems, I dont personally but thats just because I think fleece looks warmer and more snuggly (how sad am I lol)


----------



## Miss.PuddyCat (Jul 13, 2009)

thedogsmother said:


> I know a lot of people use torn up newspaper in the bottom of mice and rat cages with no problems, I dont personally but thats just because I think fleece looks warmer and more snuggly (how sad am I lol)


That isnt sad TDM your guys are lucky to have you.


----------

